# Could anyone now beat Ronnie in his prime?



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I dont think so imo


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

NO.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

No.

He looks awesome in that vid !!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks awesome, but his gut definitely doesn't look 'powerful' in the last minute of the vid


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

No. Current pro physiques would have to revolutionise once again and move onto a completely new level (as they have done over time as a new era evolves - history has proven this)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

beast 296 at 5'11 god bless


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

truelly amazing physique, just wish he had a harder and thinner waist line


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

DB said:


> I dont think so imo


tbh i dont think thats the best version of ronnie, i think hes TOO big by that stage, hes sacrificing proportion, symetry and not the best conditioning hes brought so i would say yes he could be....

IMO his best ever physique was at the 2001 arnold


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Sooooooo massive, unreal. Great proportion symmetry everything...

However i would NEVER want to look like that..

Great ahtlete though.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Easy,.....

Bruce Lee:laugh:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

KRS said:


> Easy,.....
> 
> Bruce Lee:laugh:


Yeah without a doubt, Bruce Lee had the best physique. But who would win in a fight Bruce lee or Mike Tyson?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

It's amazing how little i truly care.....


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> truelly amazing physique, just wish he had a harder and thinner waist line


At about 2:26 in the vid his gut looks massive. How come this isn't marked down?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

The best ever.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Bri said:


> Sooooooo massive, unreal. Great proportion symmetry everything...
> 
> However i would NEVER want to look like that..
> 
> Great ahtlete though.


Don't worry, you never will 

To date no one's managed to beat Ronnie in his prime. I don't see it happening for a while yet either. He's bean beaten on condition but not on overall package - I can't see phil or kai managing to pack on that much mass but you never know...cedric mcmillan or evan centopani could have the potential to in about 10 years


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Bri said:


> Sooooooo massive, unreal. Great proportion symmetry everything...
> 
> *However i would NEVER want to look like that..*
> 
> Great ahtlete though.


 :lol:

Why do you bother saying this?

It's the same as saying about muhammad ali:



> Soooo fast, incredible combos and movement, so much skill.
> 
> However i would never want to be as good a boxer as him.
> 
> Fantastic boxer though.


Will anyone here ever look like ronnie coleman? Will anyone here ever box like muhammad ali?

NO CHANCE! I dont see why people say these things?

Anyway, no pro today gets anywhere near a peak ronnie.

A peak cutler in 2001 couldnt beat him when he was slightly off. A peak cutler in 2009 totally blitzed the whole stage at the olympia and was easily the clear winner.

Ronnie in 1999 and 2003 (both for different reasons) was the best physique ever. I have to say his 1999 physique at 255 lbs shredded was my favourite version because he had a tiny waist and better shape i feel at that weight.

I WOULD LOVE TO BE LIKE THAT! But i cant, no matter how much gear or how hard i tried. Ronnie is the best bodybuilder ever by far and i cant actually fathom anyone coming along in the next 10 years who will be able to better his 1999 or 2003 physiques.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ronnie in his prime... Terrible massive gut eh?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Don't worry, you never will
> 
> To date no one's managed to beat Ronnie in his prime. I don't see it happening for a while yet either. He's bean beaten on condition but not on overall package -* I can't see phil or kai managing to pack on that much mass but you never know*...cedric mcmillan or evan centopani could have the potential to in about 10 years


Well I CAN see Kai packing it on tbh...the gains he keeps making are like another Ronnie in the making imo.

BUT a 99,03 Ronnie.....lights out meatball !!!!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

dont think kai's miles behind in potential.think it was last years arnolds were he looked awesome??

not saying hes better than ronnie though dont think we will see anyone that good for a while


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

my lord he is huge !


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

pea head said:


> Well I CAN see Kai packing it on tbh...the gains he keeps making are like another Ronnie in the making imo.
> 
> BUT a 99,03 Ronnie.....lights out meatball !!!!


Nah man, Kai's packing on the mass but I'm not sure he'll be the equivalent of 5'11, 300lbs on stage at 5'8; he's already starting to blow his midsection and ronnie had a fair bit more mass before that started to happen. Kai was almost beaten by phil at the arnold and it's never been that close for ronnie - plus because of kai's short torso it looks much more obvious when he's blowing his lines in favour of all-out mass


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> Don't worry, you never will
> 
> *To date no one's managed to beat Ronnie in his prime.* I don't see it happening for a while yet either. He's bean beaten on condition but not on overall package - I can't see phil or kai managing to pack on that much mass but you never know...cedric mcmillan or evan centopani could have the potential to in about 10 years


You didnt see the GNC Show of Strength 2002. Tragic and a load of BS but a blemish.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

there is a classic picture of ronnie around 2001 i think its in black and white this is where imo he peaked freaky big but holding the thiner waist which isnt a massive issue just made him look bigger

best of all time and few posts in hes being slated lol ........ya got to laugh

the bloke is a legend!


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aint no one beating a prime ronnie coleman!!! Thats why he is called the king!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Unbeatable in his prime!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

PRL said:


> You didnt see the GNC Show of Strength 2002. Tragic and a load of BS but a blemish.


Yeah I've seen pics from that, thought it was a pi55 take tbh. Gunther looked good, but not better than ronnie IMO. Anyway overall I mean that no one's brought a better package to date than ronnie (IMO of course)


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

thats a sick routine hes got their loving it


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah I've seen pics from that, thought it was a pi55 take tbh. Gunther looked good, but not better than ronnie IMO. Anyway overall I mean that no one's brought a better package to date than ronnie (IMO of course)


Lol I know mate. Just messing. Shocking result, but he put it right at the 03 Olympia. His best showing yet.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol ronnie a freak amongst the freaks unbeatable when in shape


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

This man:

http://www.flexonline.com/news/contests/kais-posing-routine


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

not a hope. the guy is a genetical freak


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

rippedgreg said:


> not a hope. the guy is a genetical freak


lol genetical freak

Yes, he is a genetic freak, but so are all pro BBs. No genetically average man will become pro.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Ronnie is huge, no doubt about it.

But if Dorian Yates didn't suffer a severe injury which put him into retirement personally i think he would of dominated for a good few more years and beat Ronnies current record.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

he over dieted in 92 and was only lol 242. it was 93 when he came in at 257 and shredded.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> he over dieted in 92 and was only lol 242. it was 93 when he came in at 257 and shredded.


He looked 'fuller' in 93 in 92 he looked so much dryer. IMO 92 was his year, but without doubt you are right he was looking like shredded wheat in 93 even though he was carrying an extra stone.


----------

